# Skeeter..... Yeast slurrry



## harlantk (Jul 8, 2010)

Ok, I admit this might be... maybe... FUN!
So for my next act, Skeeter pee, and I am reading use the slurry of previous wine.
My Dark Caberlot, lees are available in a few days week ish maybe. Is this what we are wanting for skeets pee?
I still can not believe I am gonna do this... Oh man if ya all knew why!!!
So next up!! Pee!!!!!!!


Tim


----------



## Julie (Jul 8, 2010)

That will work, any slurry will work for skeeter pee


----------



## PAwinedude (Jul 8, 2010)

Tim,

Any slurry will work, but you don't have to use one.

Make up the batch according to the recipe EXCEPT leave out the lemon juice.

Hence, you have sugar water! get a good yeast starter going and then add the yeast to the sugar water.

after approximately 24 hrs your fermentation should be going nicely. Once this occurs add your lemon juice.

this is another alternative...


----------



## Wade E (Jul 8, 2010)

If you use something like that make sure you take into account it will take on some of that color so you may have a pee that looks like cranberry juice.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 8, 2010)

wade said:


> so you may have a pee that looks like cranberry juice.





Ouch, I remember that day. Damn kidney stone!


----------



## harlantk (Jul 8, 2010)

ok ok, Cranberry colored, Skooter pee??
Hold off the lemon juice, add later (option 1) don't add(Option 2?) Substitute Kidney stones (Option 3??)
Are there other options??

oh and umm, How long could I store the slurry (mud) say in the fridge whilst I prepare this beast!?
Could I start with no slurry then add it within the first day or two?
(shakes head... so confusing, making pee is so so difficult....)
Tim


----------



## Wade E (Jul 9, 2010)

You can put the slurry in the fridge for months. If you dont want that color then you can make a real good yeast starter and once it gets going good gradually add a little pee at a time to get the yeast acclimated to the very high acidic atmosphere. I would make a 1 cup starter for every gallon of pee yo plan on making and dont add the starter to the batch until youve at least tripled it in size. Go with either Red Star Premier Cuvee or Champagne or Lalvin EC1118 for yeast.


----------



## harlantk (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you Wade 
You are always on top of things 
I have plenty of EC1118 is what I stocked up on 
So to make this starter fresh using EC1118 and then begin to add pee and just let that acclimate, and then begin to add more pee to that, letting it recover before adding more pee, So for 5 gallons or even 6, this could take a while!
Should I give a full day for each recovery??
Like pitching the pee into the starter huh!??
Forgive I am dense tonight

Tim


----------



## Waldo (Jul 9, 2010)

Tim
If you have a wide mouth gallon jug make your starter in that. Start with about 5-6 cups warm water, around 110-120 degrees with 1/4 cup orange juice added to it along with 1/4 tsp yeast nutrient. Oncethe yeast gets active start adding the lemon juice, about 1/4 cup along with a pinch of Yeast Energizer at a time until your volume has tripled as wade said. If you started it on like a saturday morning you should be good to go by that evening or sooner. Just put a cloth over the lid of the jug during the process. Dont seal it up


----------

